
Ask HN: Conversion of Signups to a pre-launch page? - teapot01
What is the conventional wisdom on signups to a pre-launch page? I&#x27;m have the conundrum of needing users to signup to justify business getting involved.<p>Should I achieve this with a pre-launch countdown and signup page?
======
brudgers
The conventional wisdom in the orbit of YC/HN has become acquire the first
users one at a time by building something that they love and use. Worry about
techniques that scale later.

However, the question seems to contain an ambiguity. Is your project
ultimately focused on the needs of businesses or individual users?

My random internet person's advice, forget about sign ups. Forget about pre-
launch. Build something basic and launch it to one person. Talk to that
person. Launch the next iteration to two people. Iterate and launch to four.
Keep going until you know it works or it doesn't.

Good luck.

------
exolymph
Are you asking about how many conversions you should expect, or whether this
is a good way to validate an idea? Do you plan to ask for emails or an actual
purchase?

------
AznHisoka
There is no conventional wisdom. It depends on your market, friction of signup
and where you got your sign ups from.

